# My Wood Shrimp! (RIP)



## Frozen (Jan 4, 2006)

This is my Wood Shrimp (to the right) and Rubber Nosed Pleco underneith their rock cave! They loved to hang out it seemed.








Here is my Wood Shrimp with his little feathery feet filtering food from the water.

Sadly, my Wood Shrimp died. I called him butt-scooty because when you touch wood shrimp the propel themselves backwards, which is hilarious to watch. But without enough food to filter and bad water conditions at the time, I think he starved. There pretty hard to take care of, and I would'nt reccomend them unless you have had previous experience with filter feeding shrimps. Anyways, I just though these were cool pics and wanted to share them.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

wow thats cool. its sad that he died. I have one too and it eats crushed fish flakes that I also use to feed fry.


----------

